# Attention All Rabbit Owners...UPDATE



## chickhopeful12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Help!  I am new to rabbits and we just got this 6 mos. doe yesterday.  She was left at the feed store and they forgot what breed she is.  I was thinking a Havana.  Does anyone have any suggestions??  Thanks so much for the help!







1/18/10:
We ended up finding the owner that left her at the feed store.  A small world...it ended up being someone my husband worked with.  She was actually a he named Max.  Mad Max because he constantly bit people's hands.  The original owner took him back. My husband and I worried that he was going to bite the kids when they handled him.  We wanted to find bunnies that could grow with us and that were used to being handled.  We ended up finding a local rabbitry and picked up two holland lop/mini lop mixes.  They are 6 weeks and love being held and cuddled.  We can't thank Tom and Rachel enough at Clover Meadow Rabbitry.  I hope everyone enjoys the pics.


----------



## currycomb (Jan 10, 2010)

i don't know what breed she is, but when you find out, let me know, i have a couple of them, one is an awsome mom.


----------



## chickhopeful12 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a couple of responses thinking she is a netherland dwarf.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 10, 2010)

Two big to be a NDwarf (by size of hand ... a neatherland can fit into the hand).  She is 6 months.  This quickly eliminates the blk NZ.  Coat is not of a rex or satin.  Ears are smaller,  could be a crossbred.  Many rabbits in pet shops are not purebred.  So, my guess would be your initial thought or a cross of it.  Havana.  You could check the ARBA web site for more information and breeds.  Remember that many come in a variety of colors/varieties.

Either way ... enjoy her!  Bunnies are wonderful pets.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 10, 2010)

Her color looks to be seal, I would guess she is a Dwarf mix. She does have the smaller ears, and a relatively blunt face, so she might even be pure Netherland Dwarf. I'm sorry to say this, but she's a very poor representative of her breed if she is pure Dwarf (not to get too deeply into the genetics of it, but pedigreed Dwarfs can weigh upward of 3 pounds) There is nothing about her that suggests Havana to me.


----------



## chickhopeful12 (Jan 11, 2010)

She definitely doesn't fit in my hand.  She is probably a mix of stuff.  It is ok if she is a poor representative of any breed, we wanted her for a pet.  It is sad that so many animals are abandoned.  There were also two flemish giants abandoned as well.  I heard that they are not really for beginners, or I would have taken them as well.


----------

